# Big dope bust in Wilmington Delaware - 1360 Bundles



## lozgod

http://www.delawareonline.com/artic...han-17-000-bags-of-heroin-seized-during-chase

*that value is off, it should be about half that* 



> Police say a suspected drug trafficker tossed a package containing more than 17,000 bags of heroin out the window of his SUV as officers pursued him on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> The chase began about 5 p.m. when Michael Pritchett, 25, of the 1300 block of Vandever Ave. in Wilmington, was on an off ramp at Gov. Printz Boulevard and I-495 in Fox Point.
> Wilmington and New Castle County officers attempted to stop Pritchett’s 2001 Ford Expedition, but he led them on a chase through the northeast part of the city.
> 
> 
> Master Sgt. Steven Barnes, Wilmington police spokesman, said Pritchett tossed the bundle of drugs out in the 1300 block of E. 27th St.
> 
> 
> At 25th and Broom streets, Pritchett stopped the SUV and fled on foot, Barnes said.
> After a search by city, county and state police, Pritchett was apprehended while coming out of a wooded area in the Augustine Ridge development, east of Augustine Cutoff.
> Police charged Pritchett with trafficking in heroin over 50 grams and related counts. He was being held in Young Correctional Institution in Wilmington in lieu of $739,500 bail.
> 
> 
> Barnes said the package Pritchett tossed out containted 17,674 bags of heroin packaged for sale and stamped “Lottery.” The drugs are valued at $176,740, he said.
> 
> 
> Police also seized the SUV, valued at $10,000


----------



## Damien

lozgod said:


> *that value is off, it should be about half that*



Even being sold by the bag?


----------



## lozgod

Damien said:


> Even being sold by the bag?



That's what I am saying. According to that figure that is saying they are $10 a bag on the street and they aren't. They go for less than that. Due to rules I can't be specific but I can say it is less than $10 a bag.


----------



## Damien

Word. I asked because you mentioned bundles in your subject so I didn't know if you were factoring in wholesale values or what. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Bomboclat

Lol imagine walking down the street and then all of the sudden seeing THAT hurled at you. Id cream my pants.


----------



## lozgod

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Lol imagine walking down the street and then all of the sudden seeing THAT hurled at you. Id cream my pants.



Cops wouldn't catch me you can bet your life on that. I'd catch that like Steve Young throwing to Jerry Rice and get ghost.


----------



## lozgod

The blaze out the last few weeks was Nike and Gap. They both got weak, as the dope game works, you put out a brand, make it strong, then step on it once there is a demand for it. I haven't heard of Lottery so I am assuming it was the next batch to hit the streets and is probably the blaze.

Hopefully this guy isn't connected to the pipline I use. If so it's going to be dry for me for a minute because all the people I deal with are cousins and they all cop their weight from the same person and if this is him then they are going to fall back for a while and last time I tried copping on the street I got beat so if it isn't someone I can call on the phone I'll do without dope and get some oxy's.


----------



## Khadijah

Damien said:


> Even being sold by the bag?



Yea, the by the bag value is half of that. By the brick, (bulk amount) it would be even cheaper than half the value that they posted.


----------



## Unbreakable

with that many bundles he prob was running a distribution center....  otherwise you would see raw


----------



## melange

lozgod said:


> Cops wouldn't catch me you can bet your life on that. I'd catch that like Steve Young throwing to Jerry Rice and get ghost.



a fucking men

I would be dead by the end of the week


----------



## lozgod

Unbreakable said:


> with that many bundles he prob was running a distribution center....  otherwise you would see raw



In this area it all comes out of Philly. 

Street Dealer - buys logs (10 bundles each) and sells bags and bundles on the street. Unstepped on. Bags are set up for street sale.

Distributor (this guy) - buys multible logs and sells logs to street dealer. Unstepped on. Already set up for distribution. Bags are stamped and sealed.

Supplier - This guy is somewhere in Philly. He gets the raw weight in kilograms. He and his people bag up and cut the stuff and get it street ready. - Stepped on.

Big dawg - Gets kilos from probably New York. Hard to say. More than likely steps on it and sells to the suppliers.

The NE (NY, Jersey, PA, Delaware) all have white heroin. I am assuming it all comes from the orient. Once you get down to Baltimore you get the brown heroin, not tar, but brown powder. I posted a question in the Heroin Serious Discussion thread but didn't get an answer. I don't know where that stuff originates but due to vinegar taste and smell I think it is actually #3 heroin with vinegar or something acidic added to make it useable without the user having to acidify it. 

Because our dope (NE) is street ready way up the ladder we have the purist heroin this side of the country. I don't know how it works on the West Coast and Mid West but I theorize that it enters from Mexico and gets stepped on more as it travels north. From what I've read the purist tar is in Pheonix, San Diego, etc. all along the US/Mexican border. The Northeast definitely has the best shit starting as south as Delaware up to NY/North Jersey. I don't know how it works in Boston, but with the proximity to NY I would think they have the same dope we do. 

I think Baltimore/DC/Va all have the brown dope and it enters through the port of Baltimore. Then the southern east coast states rely on Mexico for their dope. Again these are theories. My only dope experience is the Baltimore and Philly regions. Everything else is based off of what I read on here and see on TV and the internet.


----------



## phr

All dope, for the sake of this discussion, in the US is #4.

lozgod already mentioned it, but yeah, they're most likely Philly bags, which DO go for $10. Only time you'll see a discount if you're buying bundles(bundles aren't 10 bags in Philly) or above that.




Oh man, that photo must be like Viagra for a bunch of people here...


----------



## lozgod

phrozen said:


> All dope, for the sake of this discussion, in the US is #4.
> 
> lozgod already mentioned it, but yeah, they're most likely Philly bags, which DO go for $10. Only time you'll see a discount if you're buying bundles(bundles aren't 10 bags in Philly) or above that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, that photo must be like Viagra for a bunch of people here...



I've never paid $10 a bag. Since the admin posted a price I'll go out on a limb and say it. I've always paid half that. Bundles have 13 bags (I said logs have 10 bundles in them, not 10 bags to a bundle) and I've gotten 2 bundles for $100 many a time in Delaware. I haven't copped in Philly in years and forget what I paid there, but in DE which is the same exact stuff as Philly a bundle has 13 bags and you can get 2 bundles for $100 all day. So it's less than $5 a bag.


----------



## melange

ya but is that decent dope?


----------



## lozgod

melange said:


> ya but is that decent dope?



It's rare to not find good dope around here. If you read all the posts, dope doesn't get stepped on by the street dealers or the ones that sell to the street dealers. Anything from in the NE 95 corridor is going to be 70%+ or better.

Occasionally a brand will be blazing and get a following and then it will be garbage for a week or so to make a quick bigger profit but for the most part, the branding ensures dope is good. If one brand sucks people look for other brands. The branding creates competition and competition makes for a better product.


----------



## evilthree

Philly bundles are generally 14 bags, but I've seen different blocks/dealers do different deals, anywhere from 12-15 in bundles

I have heard of bricks, mainly from Jersey people I know, but never heard of a log before.  Everyone in Philly I've dealt with has dealt in bundles, but has never specified or known about a quantity higher than a bundle

I've never seen pricing like you are talking about in DE lozgod.  I don't want this to become a pricing/source thread, but is that standard retail in DE?  I know someone who is from Wilmington who told me about similar deals, but would come up to Philly to grab.  How is the quality of DE bags?


----------



## Damien

^ I would imagine it might all just come down to who you know and how often you're seeing them.


----------



## Khadijah

lozgood, the dope in philly and NY NJ area aint from the orient. Its south american dope. There is very little if any dope from sea/swa that comes into this area, that shit took a hit a long time ago in the frank lucas days . it been the south american colombian shit for a while now here in this area. 

Phrozen already said it, but its true that #3 aint available in the us as pretty much a rule.  lots of dope got a vinegar smell--you get that smell really strong with some jersey bags sometimes too, and we all know tar stanks like that, even if you aint had it you be on here long enough and hear folks talk about it and you know. it dont mean that its a different type of dope. whether its powdered rocked up, etc, dope come in all type of ways here but its all #4.

plus, vinegar aint the shit thats used to cook up #3 dope--its citric acid. and that shit is added as a dry powder. gettin it wet with vinegar would fuck up the dope, it would hydrolyze into morphine. there aint no dry vinegar that i know of that could be added to it in pre-sale form  So im just sayin, theoretically even if this was true why fuck with the norm and use something other than the standard #3 acid that is used? You feel me? theres a lot of shit that dont work out about ur theory.

Even in the UK, where dope is #3, they dont sell dope with the shit already added, the user add it themself. I aint sayin its bad to think about shit, you know...come up with your ideas and shit like that, aint nothin wrong with it Im just lettin you know why that aint true and would never be true.


----------



## .Lucid.

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Lol imagine walking down the street and then all of the sudden seeing THAT hurled at you. Id cream my pants.



haha thats what i was thinking when i was reading this.. i wish i was there when he chucked it


----------



## Damien

I can't say what I would've done since I've never been in the situation. I think cutting a hole in the bottom and driving around hanging it out the window as it leaks bags everywhere would've been interesting. 

IB4Thinkofthechildren


----------



## .Lucid.

^^ lol.. thered be like 3 miles of highway covered in bags


----------



## Damien

Exactly. Keep the hood happy and also cause headlines like "400 Bags of heroin found".


----------



## Khadijah

dude could not have been all too slick if he was just drivin around with that shit on the backseat or wherever. When you transport some ish like that you got a good stash spot that is professional style, if you got your shit together. theres alll type of shit that I seen, all kind of places that are more than just "hide it under the seat" or the less than elaborate stash spots. he shoulda had a special compartment , etc, made up to be transportin that type shit. SMH--he had to have had it out and easy to access otherwise he never woulda been able to throw it out the window while he was drivin, I feel bad for dude but that shit was foolish. you never caught me drivin around like that when i was drivin around with multiple bricks in the car and thats alot less than this dude had.


----------



## lozgod

evilthree said:


> Philly bundles are generally 14 bags, but I've seen different blocks/dealers do different deals, anywhere from 12-15 in bundles
> 
> I have heard of bricks, mainly from Jersey people I know, but never heard of a log before.  Everyone in Philly I've dealt with has dealt in bundles, but has never specified or known about a quantity higher than a bundle
> 
> I've never seen pricing like you are talking about in DE lozgod.  I don't want this to become a pricing/source thread, but is that standard retail in DE?  I know someone who is from Wilmington who told me about similar deals, but would come up to Philly to grab.  How is the quality of DE bags?



Logs are bundles in bulk. 

The quality of DE bags are the same as Philly. If your friend said he gets the same deals like I described he isn't BS'ing you, it's true. Because Philly is so much bigger there is more brands up there than down here. 

I was talking to a friend today that found an old cell phone with a Philly connect's phone number in it, he said he was gonna call it and see if it is still good. I asked why and he said the Philly dude's bags were fatter and he had brands that you can't find down here. So your friend probably goes up there to get the brands that have the fatter bags, but they also cost more. Without naming a specific price, I'll say he said the bundles are $30-$40 more but the bags are fatter. Maybe that's why he drives up there. Between the gas and the risk of copping in Philly the bags would have to be a lot fatter for me to justify paying more per bundle and running the risk of ending up in the round house because white boys with out of state plates in North Philly are there for one thing and the police know it. I had a GF that lived on 25th St right where the Richard Allen projects  used to be off of Leigh and would get pulled over and interrogated like crazy just going to her house.

You got to keep in mind, Delaware is only 20-25 minutes from Philly driving the speed limit. So it is pretty much the same area. I don't know why people can't find the prices up there than down here if it is the same stuff. My only guess is Wilmington being so small there's more competition per square inch causing a drop in prices. Most dealers here are pushing the same brands. We have like 4 or 5 brands at the most at the same time so people just go to whoever has it the cheapest. Most of the time it's just 2 or 3 different brands. Right now it's Nike, Gap, and Death Grip. There's an elusive brand called Toe Tap that is supposed to be really fat bags and really high quality for the same price as the other brands but it is hard to find and comes in white glassine bags instead of the normal blue ones. The brand in this bust were called Lottery so I am guessing this was going to be the next new brand and the new stuff is always the strongest so that sucks it didn't make it to the street yet. This guy supplied one of my dealers. I called him today and he said check Delaware Online, that was my connect so he is laying back for a while. One of my other connects has Gap and that been out for almost 2 months now and is garbage. It was strong when it first hit but is on the back end of the cycle where they stomp on it to make a profit after building a good following when it was strong.


----------



## lozgod

lacey k said:


> Phrozen already said it, but its true that #3 aint available in the us as pretty much a rule.  lots of dope got a vinegar smell--you get that smell really strong with some jersey bags sometimes too, and we all know tar stanks like that, even if you aint had it you be on here long enough and hear folks talk about it and you know. it dont mean that its a different type of dope. whether its powdered rocked up, etc, dope come in all type of ways here but its all #4.



I was reading about black tar on Wiki and the brown dope like Baltimore raw may be tar just processed differently before the final product is made. It is always a little moist and sticky and needs to be heated to shoot, similar to what I read about tar. It definitely has no resemblance what so ever to the white (sometimes tannish) dope we get up here.

God knows what's in scramble. The mixture is called benita by the locals but I am saying God knows what's in benita. The pills scramble comes in have about a gram of powder in them and have an awesome rush but there's very little dope in them. You can see the little brown specs of dope and when you add water it smells like urine. It looks like urine too in the needle. They say it has quinine in it which adds to the rush but not the hi. Scramble is like doing crack. You shoot it and need another shot in a few minutes because the hi wears off quickly.


----------



## phr

lozgod said:


> I've never paid $10 a bag. Since the admin posted a price I'll go out on a limb and say it. I've always paid half that. Bundles have 13 bags (I said logs have 10 bundles in them, not 10 bags to a bundle) and I've gotten 2 bundles for $100 many a time in Delaware. I haven't copped in Philly in years and forget what I paid there, but in DE which is the same exact stuff as Philly a bundle has 13 bags and you can get 2 bundles for $100 all day. So it's less than $5 a bag.


I wasn't talking about bundle discounts. Like someone else said, Philly bundles range in quantity and price. Generally they're something like 14 for $110, 13 for $110, etc. Single bags are ALWAYS $10 dollars. Now, if you know a dealer, you might get discounts on singles and/or bundles.

Something is off if you're getting two 13 bag bundles for $100 at regular price. Either you're cool with the dude or you're getting smaller/more cut bags. I have a hard time believing that a standard 100mg bag bought in Philly goes for $5 in Delaware at regular price, even considering that they're getting wholesale prices.


evilthree said:


> Philly bundles are generally 14 bags, but I've seen different blocks/dealers do different deals, anywhere from 12-15 in bundles
> 
> I have heard of bricks, mainly from Jersey people I know, but never heard of a log before.  Everyone in Philly I've dealt with has dealt in bundles, but has never specified or known about a quantity higher than a bundle
> 
> I've never seen pricing like you are talking about in DE lozgod.  I don't want this to become a pricing/source thread, but is that standard retail in DE?  I know someone who is from Wilmington who told me about similar deals, but would come up to Philly to grab.  How is the quality of DE bags?


Bricks and anything above that are unheard of at street level in Philly. If you get to know the right people, you can get discounts and even weight. But it's extremely rare, unless you're spending quite a bit on dope consistently over a long period of time.

Price discussion is fine as long as it's on topic to the article, and it doesn't turn into sourcing/dicksizing/etc.


----------



## lozgod

phrozen said:


> I wasn't talking about bundle discounts. Like someone else said, Philly bundles range in quantity and price. Generally they're something like 14 for $110, 13 for $110, etc. Single bags are ALWAYS $10 dollars. Now, if you know a dealer, you might get discounts on singles and/or bundles.
> 
> Something is off if you're getting two 13 bag bundles for $100 at regular price. Either you're cool with the dude or you're getting smaller/more cut bags. I have a hard time believing that a standard 100mg bag bought in Philly goes for $5 in Delaware at regular price, even considering that they're getting wholesale prices.



Like I said in a later post. I think the price difference is due to the competition. Philly is a lot bigger and the competition is more spread out and the dealers are less organized. You got more independants than drug gangs here. The drug gangs here are more coke oriented than heroin. I am sure that will change evntually but right now you circle a block you got 10 people trying to wave you down and they all got the same brand or maybe 2 different brands. In Philly you got multiple brands, organized drug gangs controlling blocks so less competition and a better lock on the market. They can charge 10 and not have to worry about someone 4 cars down charging 8 to beat them. They'll get killed just for being on that block trying to hustle. 

It's not that the dope is more cut. You can see by the bust they buy it street ready. Those are the same bags on the streets of Philly. It's not like someone is going to empty all those bags out, cut them, and rebag them and restamp them. There are guys that will try to get you to pay $90-$100 a bundle but they only serve to their own clientelle, mostly white suburbanites and people from Southern PA (right on the PA/DE border) and NE Maryland (on MD/DE line) that are afraid to go shopping. But if they had the nuts to try block shopping they would get the same bundles for $50-$60. The price was regularly $90-$100 until everyone and their mom started selling dope. Up until about a year or 2 ago dope was around but if you hit a block and asked 10 dealers, 8 of them had coke and no dope. Now they all got dope or both.

The dealers I deal with are real cool and I deal with them through cell phones and am pretty friendly with them. I have to twist their arm to get 2 for $100. Usually they want $60 a piece but after buying so many at $60 they'll hook you up for 2 for $100. I never come for one or two bags so they may get $10 a bag elsewhere. I don't know.

We are starting to see a rise in gangs. Mostly hispanic like MS13 and SUR and if it ever comes to drug gangs having monopolies on certain blocks then the price will probably go up but as long as it remains free agents then the competition plays in the favor of the user. It's a buyers market here where as in Philly it's a sellers market.

I knew a white dude that rented a block from this gang in Philly for a large amount of money per day. The money went for protection. No one could sell on that block or they had to deal with the landlord. He made tons of money because all of his dealers were white and all the white people went to his block. He ended up getting caught with 2 ki's of dope. This was back in like 96-97. From what I heard he got 45 years so he is probably still locked up.

So the short version of what I just said is the competition due to no drug gangs selling dope drives the price down. Only answer I can come up with because it is the same exact street ready dope as Philly.


----------



## lozgod

phrozen said:


> Price discussion is fine as long as it's on topic to the article, and it doesn't turn into sourcing/dicksizing/etc.



Got a new signature in case a mod mistakes the rules. 

*edit* dam it, I don't have signature option. I thought all BL's did.


----------



## DavisK4high247

New Orleans and St.Louis and Memphis have powder from columbia ,as New Orleans is the largest container port for South American cargo in North America, so New Orleans is a major importation center for columbian heroin,although ports in NJ,NY,Etc. are also major importers of SA heroin. You cannot tell the origin of heroin or quality by the color except for black tar heroin which is from Mexico..Also there is brown powdered heroin that comes from Mexico in smaller amounts than tar ,but has been around for 40+ years and is not made in any way like tar,or made from tar..I have had fire brown SA powder and fire white SA powder and shitty white and brown powder from SA...it all depends on the cut..


----------



## lozgod

DavisK4high247 said:


> New Orleans and St.Louis and Memphis have powder from columbia ,as New Orleans is the largest container port for South American cargo in North America, so New Orleans is a major importation center for columbian heroin,although ports in NJ,NY,Etc. are also major importers of SA heroin. You cannot tell the origin of heroin or quality by the color except for black tar heroin which is from Mexico..Also there is brown powdered heroin that comes from Mexico in smaller amounts than tar ,but has been around for 40+ years and is not made in any way like tar,or made from tar..I have had fire brown SA powder and fire white SA powder and shitty white and brown powder from SA...it all depends on the cut..



Yeah, the good Bmore dope aka the Raw is brown powder.


----------



## DavisK4high247

Yeah the raw in Memphis is brown powder, Whiteish or light brown in St.Louis,and white,brown etc. in New Orleans..Sadly all these cities I lived in,or live in know also got that nasty tar shit,never done that shit and hope it never comes to do it either,although a few months ago in Memphis the cops busted like 12-20+ kilos of powder..thats a big lick here tho,as it was all Raw in kilos ...the prices and quality of powder here in memphis are not any different yet,I was hoping it was tar they busted but hell no,they gotta good amount of powder damnit...Hope My people still keep getting that fire powder from the NJ,NYC,Philly,etc. NE coast so it will not turn this city into tarville...


----------



## Slapdragonx

lacey k said:


> lozgood, the dope in philly and NY NJ area aint from the orient. Its south american dope. There is very little if any dope from sea/swa that comes into this area, that shit took a hit a long time ago in the frank lucas days . it been the south american colombian shit for a while now here in this area.
> 
> Phrozen already said it, but its true that #3 aint available in the us as pretty much a rule.  lots of dope got a vinegar smell--you get that smell really strong with some jersey bags sometimes too, and we all know tar stanks like that, even if you aint had it you be on here long enough and hear folks talk about it and you know. it dont mean that its a different type of dope. whether its powdered rocked up, etc, dope come in all type of ways here but its all #4.
> 
> plus, vinegar aint the shit thats used to cook up #3 dope--its citric acid. and that shit is added as a dry powder. gettin it wet with vinegar would fuck up the dope, it would hydrolyze into morphine. there aint no dry vinegar that i know of that could be added to it in pre-sale form  So im just sayin, theoretically even if this was true why fuck with the norm and use something other than the standard #3 acid that is used? You feel me? theres a lot of shit that dont work out about ur theory.
> 
> Even in the UK, where dope is #3, they dont sell dope with the shit already added, the user add it themself. I aint sayin its bad to think about shit, you know...come up with your ideas and shit like that, aint nothin wrong with it Im just lettin you know why that aint true and would never be true.



You could use acetic acid. Vinegar is 9% IIRC. However you would need glacial acetic acid (no waters 100% pure). This would form the acetate salt instead of the citrate.


----------



## Khadijah

also BTW lozgood....I guess in bmore they call scramble "benita" but up here "bonita" is a cut they used to use back in the day, a brand of mannitol or lactose depending on who you ask. The shit they used to be havin in nyc in the old days before the stamp bags came around was just like yall scramble down there. the old bonita and quinine cut. shit is different now but i still seen bags cut with lactose these days.

anyways aint tryna go off topic, just thought u might find that interesting since bmore heads refer to it as one thing and up here it means somethin else.


----------



## phr

lozgod said:


> Like I said in a later post. I think the price difference is due to the competition. Philly is a lot bigger and the competition is more spread out and the dealers are less organized. You got more independants than drug gangs here. The drug gangs here are more coke oriented than heroin. I am sure that will change evntually but right now you circle a block you got 10 people trying to wave you down and they all got the same brand or maybe 2 different brands. In Philly you got multiple brands, organized drug gangs controlling blocks so less competition and a better lock on the market. They can charge 10 and not have to worry about someone 4 cars down charging 8 to beat them. They'll get killed just for being on that block trying to hustle.
> 
> It's not that the dope is more cut. You can see by the bust they buy it street ready. Those are the same bags on the streets of Philly. It's not like someone is going to empty all those bags out, cut them, and rebag them and restamp them. There are guys that will try to get you to pay $90-$100 a bundle but they only serve to their own clientelle, mostly white suburbanites and people from Southern PA (right on the PA/DE border) and NE Maryland (on MD/DE line) that are afraid to go shopping. But if they had the nuts to try block shopping they would get the same bundles for $50-$60. The price was regularly $90-$100 until everyone and their mom started selling dope. Up until about a year or 2 ago dope was around but if you hit a block and asked 10 dealers, 8 of them had coke and no dope. Now they all got dope or both.
> 
> The dealers I deal with are real cool and I deal with them through cell phones and am pretty friendly with them. I have to twist their arm to get 2 for $100. Usually they want $60 a piece but after buying so many at $60 they'll hook you up for 2 for $100. I never come for one or two bags so they may get $10 a bag elsewhere. I don't know.
> 
> We are starting to see a rise in gangs. Mostly hispanic like MS13 and SUR and if it ever comes to drug gangs having monopolies on certain blocks then the price will probably go up but as long as it remains free agents then the competition plays in the favor of the user. It's a buyers market here where as in Philly it's a sellers market.
> 
> I knew a white dude that rented a block from this gang in Philly for a large amount of money per day. The money went for protection. No one could sell on that block or they had to deal with the landlord. He made tons of money because all of his dealers were white and all the white people went to his block. He ended up getting caught with 2 ki's of dope. This was back in like 96-97. From what I heard he got 45 years so he is probably still locked up.
> 
> So the short version of what I just said is the competition due to no drug gangs selling dope drives the price down. Only answer I can come up with because it is the same exact street ready dope as Philly.


What DE city are we talking about?


----------



## melange

in richmond, our shit comes straight from bmore


----------



## lozgod

phrozen said:


> What DE city are we talking about?



Wilmington. 

city population 72,000; metro population 630,000.

about 30 miles from philadelphia, 70 miles from baltimore, 110 miles from washington dc, and 125 miles from new york city.

People think Delaware and think chicken farms and Dupont, not realizing per capita Wilmington, Delaware has one of the highest violent crime rates in the country surpassing Compton California in 1996 and 2009 and is a major drug city. It's modeled after Philadelphia just smaller.



> Drugs and gangs gained a greater profile in the city throughout the 1980s and 1990s, as was the case in many cities across the country. As a result of these trends, the city encountered an escalation of violent crimes (murder, assault, armed robbery), and put Wilmington among the nation's most dangerous cities for its size.
> 
> To counter this crime wave, Wilmington became the first city in the U.S. to have its entire downtown area under surveillance


----------



## phr

Ok. I don't know anyone in real life that could verify, so I asked on a different forum.


----------



## Khadijah

Wow lozgod, from those pics wilmington looks relatively nice. You made it sound like some ghetto ass shit, those pics looks like a nice little city, the houses are in really good condition.That shit looks like the little model villages that housewifes buy and set up on their coffee table, with the Hershey sign and shit, norman rockwell town . Yall got some pretty hoods in DE  

BTW phrozen, can you do me a favor and hit me up next time you see registration open on the other site? I always forget to check but flacky told me a few mos ago it was and i forgot about it and its closed again, so if they open it again sometime in the future and you happen to notice it, holla at cha girl will u?  thanks yo.


----------



## lozgod

lacey k said:


> Wow lozgod, from those pics wilmington looks relatively nice. You made it sound like some ghetto ass shit, those pics looks like a nice little city, the houses are in really good condition.That shit looks like the little model villages that housewifes buy and set up on their coffee table, with the Hershey sign and shit, norman rockwell town . Yall got some pretty hoods in DE
> 
> BTW phrozen, can you do me a favor and hit me up next time you see registration open on the other site? I always forget to check but flacky told me a few mos ago it was and i forgot about it and its closed again, so if they open it again sometime in the future and you happen to notice it, holla at cha girl will u?  thanks yo.



I found those pics on City-Data. I didn't take them. There's a lot worse looking areas but all in all the city is pretty clean unless you go to the project areas like NE and South Wilmington. Those are from the West side. It's an open air drug market though. Looks can be decieving. Like I said, higher violent crime rate per capita than most citites it's size.


----------



## lozgod

http://www.bestplaces.net/city/Wilmington-Delaware.aspx#

This is the best places to live website. Wilmington, DE, violent crime, on a scale from 1 (low crime) to 10, is 9. Violent crime is composed of four offenses: murder and nonnegligent manslaughter, forcible rape, robbery, and aggravated assault. The US average is 4.


----------



## BigGreenGuys

Khadijah said:


> Wow lozgod, from those pics wilmington looks relatively nice. You made it sound like some ghetto ass shit, those pics looks like a nice little city, the houses are in really good condition.That shit looks like the little model villages that housewifes buy and set up on their coffee table, with the Hershey sign and shit, norman rockwell town . Yall got some pretty hoods in DE
> 
> BTW phrozen, can you do me a favor and hit me up next time you see registration open on the other site? I always forget to check but flacky told me a few mos ago it was and i forgot about it and its closed again, so if they open it again sometime in the future and you happen to notice it, holla at cha girl will u?  thanks yo.



Sorry if this is an old thread to bump 

But i have a couple things to add about wilmington khadijah those pics were main roads it was actually lancaster ave. they don't even sell dope out there...You go a couple corners down or the old jects called the bucket but its tore down now and they sell out there.... And as far a price goes its [no prices] but the dope bags are  soooooo skimp.... example I dumped out one bag of tko xl the new tap from Camden and then i dumped out thirteen bags of deep blue a good recent stamp going around now in wilmington and the one bag of tko xl was equal to 13 bags of deep blue from Wilmington. Wilmington bags are either someone going to nyc and getting weight then bagging it up or its from philly and the just cut the bags in half or even quarters... dont get me wrong its the same dope from philly nj area its just a lot skimpier.... and I'm not saying u cant find phat bags its just rare thats why there so cheap cuz there only nicks to begin with


----------



## Mora Fiend

I love the logic, Ill just throw this bag the size of a fuckin small child out my window and hopefully the police officer just won't notice.


----------



## Unbreakable

Delaware town reminds me of Jersey City NJ


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

baltimore gets a variety of kinds of dope, colombian, SEA and tar. There are so many addicts in baltimore its a lucrative market, so ppl know if they can get some quantity of heroin, no matter where its from, it will sell if its decent....hell it would probably sell even if it was kinda shitty, people would just have to do more of it.

scramble is usually total shit...however, ive had some good scramble in the past, like literally i could count on my hands the times its been good.

the "raw" dope that is usually dark brown that you refer to is probably just brown colombian powder that is cut and repressed.


----------



## Madhatter4

Wow that kid is FUCKED!!!!  He's 25 now.....  so I figure he will be about 45 when they let him out of the pen


----------



## Mora Fiend

^ Eh who knows, maybe he can claim it was for personal use


----------



## Legendof302

*Its Real Out here...*

Edit: This doen't belong in this forum. -phrozen


----------



## Mora Fiend

^ What's the big deal about all those pictures?


----------



## Herbal~Jah

damn this kid was only 25 and was running around with that much diacetylmorphine!! gimminny crickets!


----------



## Bricks & Stacks

Haha why the fuck do everybody from Wilmington be tryin to talk that shit up like it's Bogata or some shit? Those pics look like any hood in any city in America I mean come on yo, so what there's like 8 people out in the street in a few of em? I could step out my front door and look any direction and see shit that looks worse then most of those pics I mean come on yo worse then Camden?  I've NEVER seen Wilmington on no most dangerous cities list and Camden was runnin that shit for a minute and I ain't sayin that defines a city but like yo Wilmington is the last place I think of when I think of "violent city

Whats even worse is how long it musta taken dude to upload all that shit.


----------



## Mora Fiend

Legendof302 said:


>



That one is my fav.  "Oh noeeeesss, BLACK PEOPLE!"  8)

Look at that picture, there's a fucking gate on the alley, inbetween the two brick houses which both have porches......


----------



## nowdubnvr6

Id drive through that hood if i was buying some shit. They want your money not to kill you. They want those customers that are comin through to cop shit. I dont know why people are so fucking scared of black people. I mean the town i've grown up in Fayetteville arkansas only has a small population of black people and no real hoods that. There really is no spot in this town that i wouldnt walk through at night. But i have never really had any problems with black people ever i have lots of black friends. Just dont act dumb and draw attention to their spot and your straight. I know in some spots you might get robbed or ripped off but in reality your not gonna get shot for the most part if your smart dont act scared like a bitch and your buying from them.


----------



## Legendof302

BigGreenGuys said:


> old jects called the bucket but its tore down now and they sell out there.



Are pictures online of ("The Bucket" built in 1943) projects before they tore them down? (in the early 2000's). If no pictures are on the internet of the Bucket it will always be just local folkore. The pics I posted of Riverside on page 2 of this thread was an extension of the Bucket from 1959.

Anyway the pics are Non-Fabricated random google maps pics just to show what Wilmington looks like, anyone can see them. they where posted on city-data.
but people over there are to scared to deal with Wilmingtons poverty because it gives Delaware a bad name.


----------



## Legendof302

Bricks & Stacks said:


> I could step out my front door and look any direction and see shit that looks worse then most of those pics I mean come on yo worse then Camden?



Post a google maps link of the hood in Pitts, I know Chester is bad but only thing I know about Pitts is steel and bitter folks.

But yea Camden is worse right now, this line.

"WARNING: Wilmington has higher violent crime rates than Trenton, Camden, and Compton, CA."

^ I got that from a 2005 web page and since "The Bucket' projects got tore down google maps wont show how bad Wilmington can look. 

Madison St (the nickle), West Side is still wild tho, 30 kids on each corner.

This is from ABC News 2 weeks ago.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=th1LEeRk4SA


----------



## ¿guesswho?

that pic is amazing


----------



## OxCmorphone

Ahhhh i wish I was the car behind the the ones that threw the H. A man can only dream.


----------



## lozgod

Bricks & Stacks said:


> Haha why the fuck do everybody from Wilmington be tryin to talk that shit up like it's Bogata or some shit? Those pics look like any hood in any city in America I mean come on yo, so what there's like 8 people out in the street in a few of em? I could step out my front door and look any direction and see shit that looks worse then most of those pics I mean come on yo worse then Camden?  I've NEVER seen Wilmington on no most dangerous cities list and Camden was runnin that shit for a minute and I ain't sayin that defines a city but like yo Wilmington is the last place I think of when I think of "violent city
> 
> Whats even worse is how long it musta taken dude to upload all that shit.



I been to "Da Burg" when I went to Job Corp. Now that's a nice city. I'd raise a family pretty much anywhere. Wilmington don't make the lists because it's population is so small. Does it have as many murders as Camden? No. Per capita does it? I can't say for sure but I'd guess yes. Per capita way more than Pittsburgh. I'd bet my life on that. Of course people don't think of Delaware when they hear violent crime. Delaware doesn't project that image. Most people couldn't find it on a map.


----------



## Bricks & Stacks

> Wilmington don't make the lists because it's population is so small.


You know Camden only got 77,000 people right?  You said Wilmington got 72,000 so that's not very good reasonin you usin.


Y'all only had 7 murders in a year, I spent last summer in a town in Ohio and it's like 20,000 people and I wouldn't be surprised if it had 7 murders. Y'all got us beat in "violent crime overall per capita" but that got to be cause ya aggravated assault rate is so much higher cuz robberies is bout the same.




> Per capita way more than Pittsburgh. I'd bet my life on that.



Wilmongton murder rate: 1.25 the national average
http://www.cityrating.com/citycrime.asp?city=Wilmington&state=DE

Pittsburgh murder rate:  2.61 the national average
http://www.cityrating.com/citycrime.asp?city=Pittsburgh&state=PA


The last few years y'all mighta had more murders then you used to but I can't find any statistics for that I ain't that good at computers and shit in general so if you find it holla.
I ain't tryin to go into "my city is harder then yours"  cuz Pittsburgh do got a lot of nice neighborhoods, like where Job Corps is at bein as it's almost downtown, and the city is one of the most segregated I've ever seen.  You can be in a white neighborhood and 8 blocks down across the river is the worst hood in the city.  But come to my neighborhood and it all looks like those pictures dude was postin and worse,  and you can't see our projects on google maps cause you got to go thru a security gate and tell em why you there and where you goin to get in and I guess they wouldn't let the google map car in or some shit.


----------



## Khadijah

That pic dude posted of the "Oh noe its black ppl" out in front of the building made me laugh yo, it looks like some of the nicer cities we got here in jerz. Like Montclair or some shit. that dont look like no dopespot to me, looks like a regular neighborhood in a regular city, nice picket fence on the gate by the alley too lol.

And yo its dumb as hell to get on that my hood vs ur hood shit, even tho its like second nature when you from there, i  use to get on that shit all the time like "paterson this paterson that" cuz when you be in the hood you got hood pride for your city n its natural to be like that and rep your city. 

but i dont think this conversation even about that, about whose harder. Honestly it just started cuz watever302 came up in here like Yo heres some pics to proove its gutta out here, and it looks like a nice pretty well kept residential area. If thats the example you postin about how 'bad' it is then your idea of how bad shit can get in the hoods across the US is pretty limited is all Im sayin. 

And one project dont make a nasty hood yo. you like "oh well yea but if you could just see this one project THEN youd recognize..." but thats just ONE, thats all the public housng yall got up in there or wat? Yo lots of places in Newark got projects for miles. you just drive and for blocks n blocks n  blocks in every direction is just project after project, THATS the type shit that changes a neighborhood, but talkin about this one PJ like oh if yall saw it youd change your minds about wilminton, is just some silly shit. Yall may have some bad neighborhoods n dope spots or watever but the shit seems like a overall nice city with some bad pockets in it, thats alot different than the hoods out here where the whole city is one huge ghetto and the nice areas are the exception instead of the other way around. 

I think these DE folks is just reppin Wilminton bcuz its the only city they got, u feel me? Like to them thats the hood cuz aint no other hoods around, and they gotta rep somethin so they do that cuz they aint got nothin to compare it to.


----------



## lozgod

Khadijah said:


> I think these DE folks is just reppin Wilminton bcuz its the only city they got, u feel me? Like to them thats the hood cuz aint no other hoods around, and they gotta rep somethin so they do that cuz they aint got nothin to compare it to.



Well Philly and Camden are 25 minutes away and we are loosely considered a suburb of Philly. But you are right. My city vs your city on the internet is about as gay as it gets. Can't believe I got caught up in it. We got Napoleon syndrome I guess. We got one tiny ass city with a lot of violent crime and people shit on us so we get offended I guess. I don't know. Internet fighting is gay period.

I've lived in NJ, Baltimore, and Philly and I would rather be lost in Wilmington than Newark NJ anyday. Ain't gonna lie.


----------



## lozgod

If you like Hip Hop here is some Delaware flavor mixed with Gillie The Kid (Philly rapper if you ain't with hip hop or live in a cave). Bet this will make you say DAMN!!!! This shit is hot. It got a lot of play on Power 99 in Philly last year. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpzgnTCu_vA


----------



## Love In Vein

lozgod said:


> In this area it all comes out of Philly.
> 
> The NE (NY, Jersey, PA, Delaware) all have white heroin. I am assuming it all comes from the orient. Once you get down to Baltimore you get the brown heroin, not tar, but brown powder. I posted a question in the Heroin Serious Discussion thread but didn't get an answer. I don't know where that stuff originates but due to vinegar taste and smell I think it is actually #3 heroin with vinegar or something acidic added to make it useable without the user having to acidify it.



I have no idea what the scene in Baltimore is like now.  It used to come in vials... sourced from Columbia and made it to the harbor or was driven down from NYC.

If you went to the right streets, you'd get raw as opposed to cut.

Everything in DC/VA came from Bmore and it would be stepped on and maybe if you were lucky it would be 25% of the raw from Baltimore.  The stuff in VA was either stuff from Bmore that was cut like in DC, or just came straight from DC already cut.  Most of the DC/VA stuff was scramble - quianine and laxatives.. disgusting crap.  I would drive an extra hour to go directly to Baltimore because the stuff in DC wasn't worth it.  I could get a single vial in Baltimore for $20 and it was like doing 5 bags of DC bullshit and whatever the stuff was cut with would leave gross irritation marks.

It NEVER had a vinegar smell when I first encountered it in 98 all the way until 07.  It was just always chunky and rocky that would crumble fairly easily.   And it was called raw.

The batches of the raw ranged from light tan to dark tan... the color generally didn't indicate the potency.

I have no idea what the purity was, but reading about confiscations, the stuff I was getting was no less than 80% 9 out of 10 times.



> Because our dope (NE) is street ready way up the ladder we have the purist heroin this side of the country. I don't know how it works on the West Coast and Mid West but I theorize that it enters from Mexico and gets stepped on more as it travels north. From what I've read the purist tar is in Pheonix, San Diego, etc. all along the US/Mexican border. The Northeast definitely has the best shit starting as south as Delaware up to NY/North Jersey. I don't know how it works in Boston, but with the proximity to NY I would think they have the same dope we do.



Yeah, you want to get the stuff as closest to the source from Columbia as possible.  What the people that used to run Baltimore before they had a big crackdown in 08 or whatever came STRAIGHT from Columbia or Columbia via NYC.

There were other corners in other parts of the city.. but I never messed with it.  Too shady.  Bad quality.  Too many addicts out there selling burns.

The first season of The Wire made mention of a few quality corners, but never filmed at any of them.  



> I think Baltimore/DC/Va all have the brown dope and it enters through the port of Baltimore.



The Port or NYC was the source for Baltimore and DC/VA were supplied by Baltimore before they had their big crackdown a few years ago.  I haven't been to the city for a few years, though.  The last time I had went, they were getting ready for their bust and had those stupid blue lights with the cameras around on all of the good corners.  In fact, they were actually great because you knew where all the good stuff was... THOSE CORNERS had the best stuff - and the dealers knew that... so they would just move slightly out of view and flag you down that way.


----------



## lozgod

I've seen the Bmore raw. I know exactly what you are talking about. Brown rock. Sold by the gram, half gram, quarter gram, etc.  It doesn't pack a rush like the white NJ/Philly shit but it is definitely good shit and seems to hold you a lot longer than the white.


----------



## Khadijah

> I have no idea what the purity was, but reading about confiscations, the stuff I was getting was no less than 80% 9 out of 10 times.



How do you know that ? unless you talkin about confiscations of the shit sold at street level retail. If you talkin about higher up confiscations then that aint the shit you gettin. Anyways tho...


----------



## mangles

yo idk what yall are talkin about but im born and raised in wilmington and have never once felt threatened or shook going to cop in what yall are callin "bad" hoods. if anything im more scared of the sheer stupidy of the fuckin people that live in this bum ass city/state. ie i could be drivin back from the spot and have a fuckin 20 lb bag of dope hurled at my windshield.

and i work one block over from that first pic that was posted, by myself at night, being a tiny ass girl, in a business full of cash and have never had ONE fuckin problem.


----------



## lozgod

mangles said:


> yo idk what yall are talkin about but im born and raised in wilmington and have never once felt threatened or shook going to cop in what yall are callin "bad" hoods. if anything im more scared of the sheer stupidy of the fuckin people that live in this bum ass city/state. ie i could be drivin back from the spot and have a fuckin 20 lb bag of dope hurled at my windshield.
> 
> and i work one block over from that first pic that was posted, by myself at night, being a tiny ass girl, in a business full of cash and have never had ONE fuckin problem.



Cool. Go for a stroll through Riverside or down 22nd and Carter right now if it is so safe. lol. Those pics aren't really bad areas. They were just to show it was a city, not some back woods area.


----------



## lozgod

I was at a strip club in Wilmington earlier tonight. Was talking to a guy in the smoking room. He said he was a Camden police officer that came to Wilmington to get heroin. I said you live in the state with the best heroin in the country, ours is good but the bags are skimpy as shit. He said he only needs two bags and sniffs and can't get caught copping in NJ. He said he was let go along with a bunch of other Camden police officers. I didn't know if he was full of shit or not but can believe it. Seems like everyone and their mother is on pain pills and they eventually find out for the price of[no prices]  (in Wilmington anyway). Actually I hear of bundles going for [no prices] now in Wilmington. Competition is getting fierce as the demand goes up. 

I wish Delaware had the bags Philly and NJ had size wise. The quality is just as good but the bags are tiny. We get the big bags every now and then and the bundles still go for [no prices] but they don't come around very often.


----------



## Khadijah

the bundles in jerz is the same price u just said, for the record, but the lower number not the higher one.


----------



## Bricks & Stacks

mangles said:


> yo idk what yall are talkin about but im born and raised in wilmington and have never once felt threatened or shook going to cop in what yall are callin "bad" hoods. if anything im more scared of the sheer stupidy of the fuckin people that live in this bum ass city/state. ie i could be drivin back from the spot and have a fuckin 20 lb bag of dope hurled at my windshield.
> 
> and i work one block over from that first pic that was posted, by myself at night, being a tiny ass girl, in a business full of cash and have never had ONE fuckin problem.



Hahaha I had to laugh at this.


As far as that cop, if he was for real, what a fuckin idiot why would you introduce yourself as a cop (ex or not) and say you was coppin d?  Why not just say you're from camden and there to cop d.  People are fuckin ignorant as hell.

and word about bundles, we get the NJ bags here for bout the same as NJ maybe a dollar more on each bag sometimes if you ain't gettin many.


----------



## lozgod

Khadijah said:


> the bundles in jerz is the same price u just said, for the record, but the lower number not the higher one.



North Jerz? How many bags in a bundle? We have 13 but they are skimpy as stated. Great quality. Harly stepped on at all. Very rare there is anything in the spoon even using cold water. You can get away with no cotton and if there is left over floaters they are invisible to the naked eye.

A couple times we had Toe Tap from Camden down here. Price was the same and it had 13 bags to a bundle but the bags were huge, well packed, and excellent quality. People tend to forget Wilmington is 20 minutes from Philly and Camden is right over the bridge from Philly. We are well connected up there to them. For years we had Philly bags that we bought up there then sold here for a mark up. Now the dealers make nicks for Delaware or from what I am hearing people are mixing and bagging them here and at first they did a horrible job but they came a long way fast. I guess it was due to losing business. This guy in the bust is obviously coming from Philly.

Edit: Somewhat self incriminating and mentioning specific locations. -phrozen


----------



## lozgod

Bricks & Stacks said:


> Hahaha I had to laugh at this.
> 
> 
> As far as that cop, if he was for real, what a fuckin idiot why would you introduce yourself as a cop (ex or not) and say you was coppin d?  Why not just say you're from camden and there to cop d.  People are fuckin ignorant as hell.
> 
> and word about bundles, we get the NJ bags here for bout the same as NJ maybe a dollar more on each bag sometimes if you ain't gettin many.


I was just breaking your balls about the Pittsburgh thing. Like I said E-fighting is gay. 

Anyway. I thought Pittsburgh was more influenced drug trade wise by the Mid West (Chicago, maybe even down South on the trail up from Mexico), I didn't know you guys got your stuff from the East Coast. 

The cop must of thought I was Dr. Phil or something. He told me his life story in about 15 minutes. I finally had to tell him have fun and walk away. In the 80's cops were all coke heads in Miami. With the pill epidemic it seems to have no boundaries. You can read in the paper about cops, lawyers, Drs, everybody getting busted in prescription scams, etc. (I use etc a lot I am noticing). The pill path usually leads to heroin. I can find it realistic a cop ending up down that road. Should of got his name and snitched on him. Snitching don't count when it is snitching on a cop. lol.  Being in the same boat I have empathy on anyone caught up in this ugly fucking disease. Even a cop I guess. If I was a cop I wouldn't worry. I'd have at least 2 or 3 bundles a day from shake downs until some young boy was smart enough to have a hot shot waiting for me.

ok. etc.


*Here is the Artie Lang article about him driving from New York to Wilmington Delaware to buy Heroin everyday.*

http://www.delawareonline.com/blogs/2008/11/on-any-given-day-during-four-month.html


On any given day during a four-month period in 2005, comedian Artie Lange found himself frantically driving down the New Jersey Turnpike headed to Wilmington, looking to score heroin -- the drug that cost him his girlfriend and, nearly, his career and his life.

Between March and June of that year, Lange would enter Sirius Satellite Radio's midtown Manhattan studios at 6 a.m., joke around for four hours on "The Howard Stern Show" and then slink out of the office to his Mercedes-Benz and begin his drive to Delaware.

In the midst of heroin withdrawal, Lange would speed south and park a few hours later at an undisclosed spot just off I-95 in Wilmington to meet his heroin dealer, a man he had met months earlier at his Christmas stand-up concert at the former Kahunaville nightclub on Wilmington's Riverfront.

Usually his dealer would show up on time, Lange would snort some of the drug and then drive back to New York. Other times, Lange would wait for hours, making call after call to his contact, who was also a drug abuser.

On a few occasions, he never showed. Lange, in the grip of heroin withdrawal, would then make several calls to his South Jersey drug contacts and buy 100 painkillers to hold him over until he could head back to Delaware to score more heroin.

In a word, his life was chaotic.

"People who listen to ["The Howard Stern Show"] don't realize how close it came to Howard coming on the air one day and saying, 'We don't know where Artie is,' and finding out later I was in jail in Delaware or dead," Lange says during a phone interview shortly after ending another morning as Stern's sidekick.

Lange's Wilmington drug runs were first revealed on the radio show in May, but Lange recounts the harrowing time in detail in his first book, "Too Fat To Fish" (Spiegel & Grau, $24.95), which went on sale today.

The book recounts some of the crazier real-life stories Lange has told on air, like the time he was a cast member on Fox's "MADtv" and fled the set in full pig make-up to buy cocaine.

Two women pulled up to him in a convertible at a red light in Malibu and looked over as he struggled to snort the drug through his prosthetic snout. "They must have thought they were on an acid trip, sitting there looking at a pig, in broad daylight, doing cocaine," wrote Lange, who has also acted in films "Elf" and "Old School" and television programs "Entourage" and "Rescue Me."

Many of the tales recounted in the book revolve around his unstoppable appetite for drugs, liquor and food, including new, somber personal admissions including the time he tried to commit suicide by taking sleeping pills and Excedrin PM and washing it down with a pint of whiskey.

"There is one thing that scares me most of all: I was 100 percent serious about dying," he writes about his suicide attempt. "I was actually excited and looking forward to whatever lay in store for me."

For the first time, Lange also tells of how he lost his virginity at 19 to a Brazilian prostitute in the back of a handicapped equipped van in the parking lot of a New Jersey diner. The van belonged to his father, who was paralyzed when he fell off a ladder.

But for Delaware fans of both Stern and Lange, his detailed account of his Wilmington heroin deals -- complete with photos of the night he met his dealer for the first time at Kahunaville -- is gripping.

The writings show how desperate Lange was at the time and how he would do anything, including putting his own life and the lives of others at risk, for heroin.

After overcoming the cocaine addiction that left him suicidal and committed to the psych ward of Columbia Presbyterian Hospital in Manhattan, Lange found himself taking prescription painkillers on the road as a stand-up comedian.

"I had so many problems with coke. It almost ruined my career and I thought I was so out of the woods drug-wise," says Lange, 41. "On the road, I developed this opiate addiction."

Soon, the New Jersey native found himself each day ingesting a cocktail of painkillers including everything from Vicodin and Valium to Percodan and Percocet. At times, he took up to 50 pills a day, along with plenty of glasses of his beloved Jack Daniels on the rocks with a splash of water.

But one day in early 2005, he was on the road for a comedy gig when someone in the club hooked him up with a drug dealer. After asking for 100 Vicodin, the man told him the pills were bad for his liver and offered him some heroin instead.

Lange was instantly hooked and decided it was too risky to buy in New York where he might be recognized. He was soon talking to the man he met at the Kahunaville show and began making his round-trip drives to Wilmington to support his secret habit.

During this time, he was a mess. He drifted away from his longtime girlfriend, who eventually left him. He fell asleep on air as Stern and the rest of the show's crew joked all around him. And he even missed an entire week of work as he kicked the drug in June 2005, telling Stern staffers that he was sick.

"I couldn't even function," he says. "It was depression upon depression."

During the time of his Delaware dalliances, Lange says he would party all night and then go into Manhattan for the show's 6 a.m. start.

Four hours later, the show would end and Lange would slink out of the studio to his Mercedes-Benz as withdrawal symptoms started.

On good days, the dealer would show up with enough product to hold Lange over for a few days. On bad days, his dealer never showed up. Lange would frantically call until 5 or 6 p.m. while sitting in a foreign city before giving up and contacting his South Jersey painkiller dealers.

"What are you going to do, yell at your drug dealer? It's not like he's your employee," Lange says of his frustration with his Delaware contact. "You can't give him a speech about how he should be efficient with customers. I had become something I never thought I would. It was really awful. I saw my career and my world ending, crumbling."

During that time, Lange was not the only one at risk. In his book, he openly admits he could have hurt others while speeding to Delaware during heroin withdrawal or on the way home after he had snorted some of the drug immediately after buying it.

"I was driving on heroin up the Turnpike!" he says, almost startled at the recollection. "I could have killed myself or someone else. A million things that could have happened to blow up my entire world, but didn't."

When Lange first admitted to the Delaware drug runs in May, The News Journal reported on his admission, including concerns from Wilmington councilman Sammy Prado about the city being labeled as a heroin hub.

"Wilmington, Delaware isn't the only city in the world to get heroin," Lange says, trying to calm any fears that he came to the city for any other reason than his own "paranoid delusions."

"I thought if I went there, I would have less of a chance to be recognized," he says. "You can probably get heroin a a thousand more places in New York, I just happened to have a contact in Delaware."

After kicking heroin with the help of the Subutex, a drug that helps fight opiate dependence, Lange stayed away from the drug for two years, but admitted in August to relapsing and checked into an outpatient drug rehabilitation program.

These days, he says he is seeing a psychiatrist and has given up illegal drugs and drinking.

If he is able to conquer his demons, his future remains bright, which is startling considering all that he has been though. Lange and Random House have already inked a deal for a follow-up book thanks to a wave of pre-orders for "Too Fat To Fish" from loyal Stern fans. And Lange is now on a publicity blitz, popping up on late night talk shows and visiting with David Letterman, Conan O'Brien and Jimmy Kimmel.

He's also scheduled 10 book signings across the country, including one at the Barnes & Noble on Walnut Street in Philadelphia Nov. 25.

So after all he's been through in Delaware, will be ever come back? Lange says he will: "I don't hold anything against Delaware. The crowds are amazing. In honor of the book and that story, I should do a heroin-free Delaware show."

Lange, who has been performing in theaters over the past few years making up to $80,000 a night, lights up when told about The Grand as a possible Wilmington venue.

"I'm writing it down. I'll call my agent," he says, sounding happy at the prospect of returning to town under different circumstances.

So if you see Lange on the streets of Wilmington sometime soon, don't automatically the worst. He just might be in town for his comedy and not the drug that nearly took him down.


----------



## chitown rollin

That is a LOT of diesel!!!!


----------



## Bricks & Stacks

lozgod said:


> Anyway. I thought Pittsburgh was more influenced drug trade wise by the Mid West (Chicago, maybe even down South on the trail up from Mexico), I didn't know you guys got your stuff from the East Coast.



Nah none of our shit at all comes from Chitown as far as I know, almost all our dope comes straight from Jersey already packaged, or some of it comes up from Atlanta and gets packaged here(This is just over the last like 6 months-year I heard of dope comin from ATL and it's actually fire). But almost all the blow comes in from Atlanta as far as I know.  You would think some of our shit would come from Philly since it's like a hour or so closer on the turnpike then N NJ but we hardly ever get shit from there.  Pittsburgh got a weird drug market.

That Artie Lang shit is funny tho, I've read that story before and seen him talkin about it somewhere I always just be picturin him bangin down the turnpike swervin in and out of traffic steady callin his man, cuz I'd say most of us been there.


----------



## Khadijah

lozgod said:


> North Jerz? How many bags in a bundle? We have 13 but they are skimpy as stated. Great quality. Harly stepped on at all. Very rare there is anything in the spoon even using cold water. You can get away with no cotton and if there is left over floaters they are invisible to the naked eye.
> 
> A couple times we had Toe Tap from Camden down here. Price was the same and it had 13 bags to a bundle but the bags were huge, well packed, and excellent quality. People tend to forget Wilmington is 20 minutes from Philly and Camden is right over the bridge from Philly. We are well connected up there to them. For years we had Philly bags that we bought up there then sold here for a mark up. Now the dealers make nicks for Delaware or from what I am hearing people are mixing and bagging them here and at first they did a horrible job but they came a long way fast. I guess it was due to losing business. This guy in the bust is obviously coming from Philly.



north jersey yea. anyways you know about our D, i remember when u first came up n got some north jerz shit and was suprised how big the bags was, etc. Sounds like you gettin bags like half or a third of the size as we do, You said the ones u copped from up here was like 4 times the size of the shit u usually get but those was prolly real fat bags cuz if our average bags are that much bigger than yalls then them bags you gettin down there must be short as fuck. So yea you get a 13 bag bun for 60and we get a 10 bag bun for 40-50 (5 a bag for loose bags/50 a bun for one, 40 a bun when u cop more than one bun and bricks) but theres like 3-4 times as much dope in our bags so u know wat it is.

Plus, Phrozen said this before too and im with him, how is it that yall can get bundles for 40 or 50 bucks less than they charge in philly for the same shit when the shit is COMIN FROM philly? price goes up not down when you go farther from the source, so them bags gotta have less in em than the philly ones cuz it dont make bizness sense otherwise. Unless they comin from camden which the d is cheaper there from wat I hear but that aint my game so i aint gonna speak on it. Still tho, Im bettin that yall bags are pretty fuckin small compared to ours (when i say ours im talkin north jerz-paterson, newark, etc)

and man, IDK how shit is these days cuz I aint touch no d in over a year but, when I was usin it was very rare to get a bag with anything left over in the cotton. If there was ever shit that didnt dissolve in the shot that was a shitty bag u feel me the quality u talkin about gettin in wilmington  or w/ever is standard up here it aint like some fire dope or nothing, thats how all the bags we get are. I wouldnt buy dope that didnt dissolve without heatin u feel me.

Anyways, I aint tryna put this in one of the dope vs dope thangs now that city vs city is overwith lol, im just sayin how it is here vs there and the bang u get for ur buck. Cuz u was sayin about the quality of the D yall gettin like its this really good shit cuz there aint much leftover after u filter and no extra shit in the mix, etc, but Im just sayin that aint even nothin special, thats how 90% of the shit up here is(was) all day every day its just the standard average for how dope is u get me. If it was on me id  still def. fuck with the shit Id get up here. When I had a habit and Id do like 8 or 10 bags at once of the shit up here I prolly woulda had to do like 20 of those delaware bags to get right lol. 


BTW Lozgod, na, far as i ever heard pburgh gets they shit from us. chitown, no way...they get stamp bags just like we do out here in jerz... back when we had the stamp thread i would usually see bags I had copped in paterson show up in posts from the pburgh cats like 2 weeks later, u feel me? They def aint associated with the chitown trade-they wouldnt be gettin stamp bags then, theyd be gettin those bullshit "blows" full of cut to shit benadryl dope, fuck that. 

I think stamp bags stop at the west end of the PA border, like once u hit Ohio I think they start gettin tar and powder in gram weights but far as pittsburgh they get jersey style stamps, and lotta times they ARE jersey stamps just brought back out there.



BxnStax yo, i heard that the bags out there was kinda expensive tho. I heard lotta cats from there talkin about payin like 10 dollars a bag and shit like that, sometimes more. I guess u got the hookup tho cuz u live in that hood Im suprised to hear that yall dont pay more considerin how far a trip the shit takes to get out there. Id say 6 a bag aint bad tho for a couple hundred mile trip if thats wat u meant when u said u pay our prices plus a buck or so per. Anyways Im done on the off topic ish..


----------



## Bricks & Stacks

Khadijah said:


> BxnStax yo, i heard that the bags out there was kinda expensive tho. I heard lotta cats from there talkin about payin like 10 dollars a bag and shit like that, sometimes more. I guess u got the hookup tho cuz u live in that hood Im suprised to hear that yall dont pay more considerin how far a trip the shit takes to get out there. Id say 6 a bag aint bad tho for a couple hundred mile trip if thats wat u meant when u said u pay our prices plus a buck or so per. Anyways Im done on the off topic ish..



Yeah that's them stupid mufuckers some the suburbs that think gettin em for 10 is a deal and the even tho they might go to hoods to cop dudes know they'll pay more so they get taxed. I think the most I ever paid was I knew a dude that used to be chargin 3 for a brick and these was like some 8+/10 or some shit usin that stamp thread scale this shit was like that dope you remember the stamp name for years after you had it.  But yeah, 5 for 30 or bundles usually 60, bricks for 225-250, 2 bricks for about 400 and so on. 

But yeah I always thought that about the trip bein so far too, them mufuckers got to be gettin the bricks for like nothin.  I remember seein a newspaper article about a dude that had taken a duffel bag full of money to Paterson and got popped comin back with the bricks and gave the cops his whole story and if you did the math for how much money he said he took to how many bricks he had it was like $120 a brick or somethin if I'm rememberin right and he only had like 100 bricks so the dudes bringin back 1000+ bricks got to be gettin em for like fuckin $70 a brick or prob less.

As far as Ohio and stamps, the stamps go prob like 50 miles into Ohio and thats just cuz PGH is the source-city.  Cuz I've seen em on the SE border and up by Youngstown and Akron but there was also grams and tar around so stasmps weren't the main way it was sold. But once you get into Cleveland it ain't stamps and pretty much anywhere else in OH is tar only

I think Wilmington's bags are kinda like CT. Like Hartford and shit is right by NYC, but there bags are like fuckin nothin in 'em, it's like the same thing it takes 3 or 4 CT bags to equal one NJ bag and buns are like $40. I couldn't take that shit, I always hated rippin open 20 or 30 stamp bags a day anyways, then you don't wanna throw em away cuz they got dope stuck in em so you end up carryin around fuckin 30 empty bags til you can get to the crib.


----------



## kaywholed

lozgod said:


>



why the fuck anyone would drive around with that bag, instead of a lil bag o raw instead?


----------



## Bricks & Stacks

^Cuz a lot of places that's how it's sold even in wholesale.  It gets brought in, cut and bagged in the dope mill, and then sold to wholesalers, who sell it to dope boys, who sell it to you.  Depends on the city and shit, but that's how it's done a lot of places on the east coast.  That's why you see places gettin raided and they got like 500,000 stamp bags bagged up and shit. And plus one of the great things about slingin dope is you don't have to fuckin bag all that shit up like some coke or weed, you buy it and sell it.  Got to be one of the easiest drugs to hustle.


----------



## deeSUHAL

^ yea i gotta agree that dope is the easiest shit to sell. I mean first off off you get you shit branded (stamped) and because other people are selling free marketing so if it is good quality people know and don't really have to go through the whole "sample bag"  thing. It is bagged in simple units 10 bags per bundles 50 per brick and i think 8-10 per sleeve ready for sale and all individually  separated. On top of that it is all ready bagged so you don't need to do that unlike with other drugs. Also it sells it self. All you really need to do to sell dope is stand on a certain street. You don't even need to approach people they approach you. Yea that shit happens with other drugs too but it easier with dope and with other drugs it doesn't happen to that extent. To most you might have to do to sell the dope is say "yo!"


----------



## lozgod

When I am talking about stuff in the spoon I am talking about fine dust. Very minimal. Like the brown Bmore raw is pretty good. Not the scramble, that shit is God knows what cut with a little but of heroin, but the raw needs heat, and still leaves "sand" (is what we call it) in the bottom of the spoon. In weak dope the white stuff may leave some sand in the bottom but it is less than a 10th of a millimeter wide and tall. Just some specks in the bottom of the spoon. Very rare. Like I said, for the most part you really don't need cotton.

As far as the coke in Pittsburgh coming from Atl., that goes back to Big Meech and BMF. They run about 90% of the coke in Atlanta and have Pittsburgh, St. Louis, Detroit, and a few other major cities locked. With Meech in prison I don't know if BMF still runs the coke trade but someone had to fill his shoes. I doubt those cities had droughts when he went down. Meech had celebrity status. Rappers, athletes, and black actors wanted to get pictures and autographs with/from him not vice versa. His net worth was up there with George Jung. He was a major player in the cocaine business.


----------



## johnsenerv

Yeo lozgod you were saying:
(Like I said in a later post. I think the price difference is due to the competition. Philly is a lot bigger and the competition is more spread out and the dealers are less organized. You got more independants than drug gangs here. The drug gangs here are more coke oriented than heroin. I am sure that will change evntually but right now you circle a block you got 10 people trying to wave you down and they all got the same brand or maybe 2 different brands. In Philly you got multiple brands, organized drug gangs controlling blocks so less competition and a better lock on the market. They can charge 10 and not have to worry about someone 4 cars down charging 8 to beat them. They'll get killed just for being on that block trying to hustle.

It's not that the dope is more cut. You can see by the bust they buy it street ready. Those are the same bags on the streets of Philly. It's not like someone is going to empty all those bags out, cut them, and rebag them and restamp them. There are guys that will try to get you to pay $90-$100 a bundle but they only serve to their own clientelle, mostly white suburbanites and people from Southern PA (right on the PA/DE border) and NE Maryland (on MD/DE line) that are afraid to go shopping. But if they had the nuts to try block shopping they would get the same bundles for $50-$60. The price was regularly $90-$100 until everyone and their mom started selling dope. Up until about a year or 2 ago dope was around but if you hit a block and asked 10 dealers, 8 of them had coke and no dope. Now they all got dope or both.

The dealers I deal with are real cool and I deal with them through cell phones and am pretty friendly with them. I have to twist their arm to get 2 for $100. Usually they want $60 a piece but after buying so many at $60 they'll hook you up for 2 for $100. I never come for one or two bags so they may get $10 a bag elsewhere. I don't know.

We are starting to see a rise in gangs. Mostly hispanic like MS13 and SUR and if it ever comes to drug gangs having monopolies on certain blocks then the price will probably go up but as long as it remains free agents then the competition plays in the favor of the user. It's a buyers market here where as in Philly it's a sellers market.

I knew a white dude that rented a block from this gang in Phil ly for a large amount of money per day. The money went for protection. No one could sell on that block or they had to deal with the landlord. He made tons of money because all of his dealers were white and all the white people went to his block. He ended up getting caught with 2 ki's of dope. This was back in like 96-97. From what I heard he got 45 years so he is probably still locked up.

So the short version of what I just said is the competition due to no drug gangs selling dope drives the price down. Only answer I can come up with because it is the same exact street ready dope as Philly.)

Your whole arguement about their being more competetion in Wilmington is hilarius.  You think your city of less then 100,000 people has more competition than Philly a city of 1.6 million not even including the extra 6 million people in the suburb, which wilmington is actaully a part of.  I can tell you don't know what you talking about and you have a lot of city pride which is cool but dis my city.  Theres soooo many places to cop around philly I grew up there all my life and copped there for 3 years and from my experince talking to friends homeless people tips etc. The further you get from north camden the more expensive it gets and quality goes down.  And ive heard of all your bags those or like the generic bags for the out of towners and ive never had an experience when any of those were over a 6/10, and yes theres tons of differant bags in philly  with crazy ass names that are muvh much better then the bags you named and i.would.pay $10 a bag or $100 for 11-12 bags for the fire in north camden over your bags anyday of the week.  O yeah philly is the definition of competition we have sets in north philly, westphilly, south philly (but not many, more dealers with cell phones there) along with the entire city of camden and the satellite cities of trenton, wilmington, reading, and atlantic city all have spots and dealers with cells too except its not as good or further away.  So how is Wilmington gonna have more competition with just 4-5 brands and like 1/50th amount of dealwrs and buyers.  The sets are there for the big guys who wnt to make alot of money their.dangerous, hot, but usually always have decent to fire dope, and their aways open so its quick and easy for.buyers and thats how they get alot of business and when you say theres no.competition thats only for.one block or a few if the "landlord" is really big, but the next blocks are just owned by the next guys or their not even owned and independant guys kinda take it over if.its a good spot.  But dude I get you have wilmington pride bht more competition in wilmington than philly is almost an insult.  Plys I can tell gou havnt really messed around in philly or camden because you would know about the brands that have experienced users.falling out after 2 bags FOR THE WHOLE DAY.  i've gotten bags mostly in north candem where 1/3 of a bag would have me dipping hard for 24 hours brands like die hard, lollipop, and i cant really remember at the moment its been a few years but if you ask around or look for.the sets with actual lines of people of all colors in the middle of thee worst ghettos waiting to.get the fire youll prolly find.what Im talking about.  Really good dope like that actually gives you a high like nothing out.there, good dope will engulf you with warm and.fuzzies endless inchies and dips and a euphoria like youve gone to heaven.  I'm kinda happy I moved to Hartford because it was almost too good to.be trye in philly.  I would cope with one of my friends for a bit who.had a one bag habit and he would get fucked up everytime as ling as it wasnt like a nike bag or some.bs.  In Hartford i can get buns for 40-45 and its okay but you can tell theres cut so it fucks you up but i can tell its a sleeping med or fent. Or somethig thata not pure dope.  So my advice is ask around homeless people other white.kids in the ghetto and ask like 10 people homeless people usually know the most cuz their.out.there everyday and find the real fire for $10 and youll see what im talkin about.you wont.be disappointed


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

lozgod said:


> When I am talking about stuff in the spoon I am talking about fine dust. Very minimal. Like the brown Bmore raw is pretty good. Not the scramble, that shit is God knows what cut with a little but of heroin, but the raw needs heat, and still leaves "sand" (is what we call it) in the bottom of the spoon. In weak dope the white stuff may leave some sand in the bottom but it is less than a 10th of a millimeter wide and tall. Just some specks in the bottom of the spoon. Very rare. Like I said, for the most part you really don't need cotton.
> .



i know this is an old post but a good shot of dope should have nothing left behind in it. it should practically be clean. Maybe it could of been base or something. im sure it is somewhere over here. Andy always use a cotton, you are filtering out things that you cant even see like specks with your bare eye.


----------



## BigGreenGuys

Those bags are not dimes they are nicks if that.... So its really not that much dope ..buns are only 35$ in Wilmington but each bag only contains about a 2$ of heroin...it sucks cuz u have to open 13 bags I would rather just open 2 or 3 Philly dimes an have a much heroin in a Wilmington bundle


----------



## johnnybpimpin

In Wilmington DE it's 40-50 a B and that's because there is like 1/4 the amount you get in each bag in Philly... the Philly bags are 10$ a piece but they are the double wide and better quality usually etc...


----------



## laurenwashere

*CANT GET TO COMFORTABLE. He was riding around with that in the back seat?? Oh yea..he either was too cocky with it or he just thought he would never ever get caught. Havent we all thought that before?? I kno I have.*


----------



## thepercsofem

Hey I'm new to area (pa/de/md) & am looking for friends who know about this & are chill. I have no one and no hookups 
I recreationally use percs/oxycodone/ & related opiates. Suffer from badly treated neck & back pain


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

thepercsofem said:


> Hey I'm new to area (pa/de/md) & am looking for friends who know about this & are chill. I have no one and no hookups
> I recreationally use percs/oxycodone/ & related opiates. Suffer from badly treated neck & back pain



This isn't what blue light is for..
Your being reported for sourcing.

Also to the above poster who said heat your dope an no need for a cotton......

*always filter your shots!
Never heat your solution!*


----------



## manboychef

I lived in wilmington for awhile. It is a crazy city in the respect that the nice areas are extremely nice and wealthy...and the bad spots are lawless broke down.


----------



## Carl Landrover

This is old. 

That picture is fucking awesome though. I don't even know what I'd do if a bag like that was thrown out of a speeding car and landed right by me. Even if you started using 4 buns a day and never sold any, that would last you close to 12 years. And yes, they do look like the smaller style bags. 

So after doing the math I'd pretty much disappear for the next 12-24 years.


----------



## namnoc16

manboychef said:


> I lived in wilmington for awhile. It is a crazy city in the respect that the nice areas are extremely nice and wealthy...and the bad spots are lawless broke down.


 manboy that's close to me,get the fuck out of here! And yes Wilmington(the city itself not the burbs) has about 3 nice blocks over there by that girls private school and outside of that you have a war zone. You've got riverside(the fucking jungle)and you got the west side by 4th and Franklin(hilltop again the jungle) the inequality is disgusting. Those poor souls living outside that rich bubble have little hope for a decent life and are stuck in a revolving door of drugs,crime and prison. 
  Anyway the dope in Wilmington blows(at least it did for the 15 years I had used) you'd be much better off driving extra 45 minutes up the road to Philly! Don't go to Wilmington to buy drugs if you don't know anyone you will get beat or beat the fuck up!

 Oh and my condolences MBC on having lived in Wilmington I went to rehab there for 8 months and used to cop drugs there,it is a real shit hole


----------



## manboychef

Yeah, I got sent to my dads at age twelve because I was getting bussed into the city from Claymont. Remember these?





There were always empties laying around on the playground when we went to recess.
One child found a syringe by the swings once. This was a bad school. In one of my classes one of the two light fixtures fell on a bunch of students because the place was so poorly maintained. No AC in summer either. All of us were poor, and from poor families so they pretty much just gave everyone free lunch everyday.

My neighborhood all got bussed to that school so we all had eachother's back, so it was okay. When we got to seventh grade though was when we all got split up. I ended up in Mount Pleasant middle/high school and that wasn't so bad an area. I got sent to New York (where I was born) shortly after my first report card there.


----------



## Carl Landrover

manboychef said:


> Yeah, I got sent to my dads at age twelve because I was getting bussed into the city from Claymont. Remember these?



This is how drugs sold at the street level looked in _The Wire_. Is it a pain using those or easier? Does powder ever stick to the sides or bottom?

Those are rocks too right?


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

The vials they sell on bmore look more like this

http://www.lastwordonnothing.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/blue-tops.jpg

Some are slimny and are dimes, some are fatter and are 20 then there are fat long ones that are 40.

Raw dope doesn't get stuck on there usually since its raw and usually a chunk or small razored off pieces. But cpke and crack will get stuck of moosture gets in. You see those vials everywhere on the street... All doff sizes and colors.


My guy always had oramge tops, I must have e had thousands of those in this cloth junk bag....so much money.


If anyone can post the poc I li led I'd appreciate it. I can't figure it out haha.


----------

